# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة ال جى (LG Hardware)  format  lg

## AZITONI

2945*#*

----------


## omarmazan

شو دا  بس حلو

----------


## hameed atiah

مشكور بارك الله بيك

----------


## y.tresor

جزاك الله خير

----------


## latabi

اخواني جازاكم اله خيرا لكن لما الروابط لا تعمل

----------


## sull1832

مشششششششششششششششكور

----------

